# Кирилизация консоли

## bronislav

Почитал мануал, про кирилизацию консоли тут и попытался поставить console-tools-cyrillic, но такого пакета в дереве портежей нет. После исследования форума, я сделал вывод, что этот пакет заменен пакетом kbd?

Извените, за глупый вопрос, но попробовать сейчас не могу, т.к. систему на работе ставил, а пишу из дому.  :Sad: 

----------

## f0rk

А чем не нравится terminus ?

----------

## bronislav

Я не знал про существование такого пакета.

А в пакете terminus есть консольные шрифты?

----------

## f0rk

 *Quote:*   

> А в пакете terminus есть консольные шрифты?

 

Именно! И причем весьма неплохие.

```

media-fonts/terminus-font

Description:         A clean fixed font for the console and X11
```

----------

## bronislav

А какие из них кирилические, а то из их названий непонятно. Или где это можно почитать

----------

## bronislav

Как полезно читать файлы README*

Все информацию нашел в файле README.terminus

Мда, а для кодировки cp866 там ничего нет  :Sad: . Есть для IBM-866, но я не знаю, это таже кодировка или нет?

----------

## f0rk

cp866 и IBM-866 это одно и то же.

----------

## bronislav

Я установил шрифт ter-v16n, как написано в README.terminum єтот шрифт соостветствует кодировке IBM-866.

Установил расклабку в "ru4" и таблицу соостветствия "koi2alt", но при переключении на русскую расскладку на экране печатается абаракадабра.

Да и еще при стирании этой абракадабры частично стирается приглашение командной строки, причем это только на русской раскладке (на английской такого не происходит).

----------

## f0rk

А какую locale вы хотите использовать? Зачем вам 866?

Пакет console-tools-cyrillic можно скачать и поставить отдельно.

Я рекомендую руссифицировать систему как описанно тут:

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

Все просто и ничего лишнего.

----------

## bronislav

Спасибо, все получилось

----------

